# What's your favorite "unusual" snack food?



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I am sitting here browsing the pages and eating one of my favorite snack food. Most people wouldn't normally eat these but I can go through a jar in a few days and love'm!!

Hott Pickled Okra!!!!

*Was wondering if any of you have any unusual snack foods you like to endulge in?*


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Garlic Stuffed Olives and Wasabi Coated Peas


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure how unusual it is, but I LOVE these little peppers stuffed with goats cheese.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I hate to say it, but.... I enjoy one of those pickled eggs that you find @ those sketchy southern gas stations every once in a while.:mullet: You know... The pink ones in the 5 gallon jars, that look like they've been sitting there since the Reagan administration.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

My second fave is: 









Shrimp flavored fries. They smell like rotten ------ when you open the bag but for some crazy reason I eat a bag a day when I have them. My friend calls me a "foodie" because all the crazy food I try/eat/like.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> They smell like rotten ------ when you open the bag


I filled that blank with several things, & they all ended up really bad!:lol:


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> I hate to say it, but.... I enjoy one of those pickled eggs that you find @ those sketchy southern gas stations every once in a while.:mullet: You know... The pink ones in the 5 gallon jars, that look like they've been sitting there since the Reagan administration.


Absolutely. I have a bottle in fridge right now; that or Scotch Eggs!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

TN22 said:


> Garlic Stuffed Olives and Wasabi Coated Peas


That's just gross..:shock:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Mixmaster15 said:


> I have a bottle in fridge right now


Wow! They need to be refigerated??? They just sit on the counter with a quarter inch layer of dust around here... _That's just scary..._

As for the "Scotch Eggs".....:tape:


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Stench said:


> That's just gross..:shock:


Not together!!!! Enjoyed separately!!! I guess I know what to NOT BRING to our next herf.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> ...... Most people wouldn't normally eat these but I can go through a jar in a few days and love'm!!


I gots ta find some of those! :nod:

They sound interesting _and___ they're a vegi! :clap2:

BRB gotta go look online....

.


----------

